

Work remotely, building a CoffeeScript/Backbone mobile application - flippyhead
http://pathable.com/hiring-javascript-coffeescript-developer/

======
flippyhead
This is shameless self promotion (at least of an open position) but we really
are doing great and fun stuff with Backbone, CoffeeScript and for mobile. Plus
we support remote working.

